# My take on Dilly Beans.



## Steve H (Aug 13, 2020)

I really like dilly beans. And while on vacation not long ago. I bought a jar to munch on. 7.00 for a jar! Right then I figured I can probably make them at a third of the cost. If not better.
So, here goes.
One small bag of green beans. 2.50
8 oz of white vinegar.  .10?
2 previously purchased pint mason jars.
Assorted spices. 1.00 I guess






Beans rinsed, trimmed, and packed into 2 pint jars.
In each jar I added 1/8 tsp of the following:
Dill seed
Dill weed
Mustard seed.
Pickle crisp.
1/2 tsp dried minced onion.
1 tsp minced garlic.
Some fresh dill.
Bring to a boil one and a half pints water with 1/2 pint white vinegar.
1 tbs kosher salt.
Fill jars to 1/2" from rim.
I vacuum sealed these jars.







So, I'm in for....say 2.00 a jar?


----------



## MJB05615 (Aug 13, 2020)

I've never heard of these before.  It's dill pickled green beans?  How long do you pickle them?  Sounds easy and doable.  Can it be done without a vacuum sealer?


----------



## Steve H (Aug 13, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> I've never heard of these before.  It's dill pickled green beans?  How long do you pickle them?  Sounds easy and doable.  Can it be done without a vacuum sealer?


Hey Mike,
Yup, they are dill pickled green beans. And can be made without the vacuum sealer. It will take longer before they're ready. I'm figuring a week under vacuum. Perhaps 3 weeks without.


----------



## MJB05615 (Aug 13, 2020)

That's pretty much what I figured.  Might give it a try. 3 weeks you say?  If it goes too long would thee be any issues?  Can it be pickled too long?  I'm guessing no.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 13, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> That's pretty much what I figured.  Might give it a try. 3 weeks you say?  If it goes too long would thee be any issues?  Can it be pickled too long?  I'm guessing no.


No, longer won't hurt. You could start tasting them after a week to see if they are good enough for you. I have pickles I made a year ago that are still great. Just remember that these are not shelf stable. And needs to be kept in the fridge.


----------



## MJB05615 (Aug 13, 2020)

OK sounds reasonable.  Flavor looking for?  Similar to Kosher Dills?  Similar strength?  I like a good deli dill pickle flavor.


----------



## Steve H (Aug 13, 2020)

They are about as dill as a pickle. But with a different flavor of course.  They kind of remind me of a three bean salad.
You ever see these before at a store?





If you can find them. Buy a pouch. They are very good. And it'll give you an idea if you want to make them.


----------



## MJB05615 (Aug 13, 2020)

Haven't seen these before.  Then again I haven't looked before lol.  I'll see if I can find around here.  I'm sure it's not a regional thing.  Good idea, try first before making homemade.  Thanks, I'll let you know if I can find these.


----------



## MJB05615 (Aug 13, 2020)

Looks like my local Target has limited stock.  I may go  get a bag this week and check out the taste.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 13, 2020)

They look pretty good Steve!
I think you have pickled just about everything by now!
Be interested to see how they taste!
Al


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 13, 2020)

Very nice Steve. Gonna do these sometime. We love the oh snap ones. Their pickles are great also


----------



## Steve H (Aug 13, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> They look pretty good Steve!
> I think you have pickled just about everything by now!
> Be interested to see how they taste!
> Al


Lol! I believe I just might have too! Thanks!


----------



## Steve H (Aug 13, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Very nice Steve. Gonna do these sometime. We love the oh snap ones. Their pickles are great also


Thank you Jake! We have them at our cafe at work. Good stuff except for their mark up.


----------



## smokin peachey (Aug 13, 2020)

Looks great.  Your canning is very inspiring. I gotta tell my wife to get on it.


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 13, 2020)

Holy smokes, you have got me thinking. Definitely sparked curiosity  gonna have to jump in on this one for sure


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Aug 13, 2020)

Have not heard of this but sounds really good!  so much to try/eat from this site!


----------



## xray (Aug 13, 2020)

The dilly dilly beans look delicious! I might make a batch this weekend, need to grab some dill for some refrigerator cukes... I could go for some beans too!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 13, 2020)

Looks great Steve I have never heard of these either. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 13, 2020)

Looks good Steve! We did a jar not long ago also with fresh beans from the garden.  They turned out really well but think next time will add a couple dehydrated peppers. Wife has always loved pickled yellow beans. Keep em coming

Ryan


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 13, 2020)

You can keep the Bud Light but I'll take a jar of those beans!! I made some very similar for one of the servers at mu little pub back before the pandemic hit. They were fantastic!! Keep 'em coming buddy!!

Robert


----------

